

Show HN: Find your friends with realtime (but temporary) location sharing - almost
http://head2.me/

======
Oculus
I think you should have a modal appear when a user doesn't allow you to read
their location. The modal could maybe offer an explanation of what exactly the
site does (e.g. How long you retain location data). Bonus points if we have
the option to pick mock locations. I'm suspicious of giving out any data, let
alone location data, but would be curious to see what the site does.

~~~
almost
That's a really good idea, I'm considering maybe having an explanation of what
the site does that displays before it first asks for your location (once
you've said no it can be tricky to undo that)

For curious people here: it keeps your location for up to 30 minutes in memory
on the server then throws it away. I don't log your location or share it with
anyone but those you ask the app to.

~~~
Oculus
Yeah, exactly. If I knew that it only stores my location info for 30 minutes,
I would have most likely said yes. Without that, temporary could mean anything
(hours, days, weeks).

------
adhipg
Nice, a quick alternative to using Find my Friends or the now defunct Google
Latitude.

How long is a position url valid for?

~~~
almost
Your last location will be visible for about 30 minutes after you close the
page. But if you leave it open then it'll carry on updating for as long as you
like.

------
almost
I just added the tutorial to explain how the app works. Feedback very much
appreciated!

